# Copier la musique de l'iPod vers mon disque dur



## verreplat (16 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

Il y a une chose qui semble simple mais que je n'arrive pas à faire : copier mes morceaux installés dans l'ipod vers le disque dur d'un pc ou d'un mac. La raison : on m'a volé mon ordinateur dans lequel étaient stockés tous ces morceaux.
Merci d'avance


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

Il te faut des soft de tierce partie, comme iPodRip dispo sur versiontracker.com


----------



## Krstv (16 Août 2004)

verreplat a dit:
			
		

> La raison : on m'a volé mon ordinateur dans lequel étaient stockés tous ces morceaux.
> Merci d'avance




On devrait faire une FEB (Foire aux excuses bidons) pour ce genre de posts


----------



## verreplat (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il te faut des soft de tierce partie, comme iPodRip dispo sur versiontracker.com




merci pour ta réponse, ça change de ceux qui viennent ici pour donner ces leçons et se premettrent de penser que nos questions résultent d'excuses bidons. Il y a toujours des donneurs de leçons mais peu de donneurs de réponses.


----------



## verreplat (16 Août 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> On devrait faire une FEB (Foire aux excuses bidons) pour ce genre de posts




Tu n'as vraiment rien d'autre à faire que te venir dans ce forum pour juger les gens sans savoir! Je te copie une partie du message de remerciement à celui qui a eu la gentillesse de me répondre.
, ça change de ceux qui viennent ici pour donner ces leçons et se premettrent de penser que nos questions résultent d'excuses bidons. Il y a toujours des donneurs de leçons mais peu de donneurs de réponses.


----------



## sharky (16 Août 2004)

je profite du sujet pour une question simple : est-il possible en bidouillant l'iPod d'y transférer des morceaux par simple glisser-déposer lorsqu'il est en mode disque dur puis de les écouter ?

merci


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

sharky a dit:
			
		

> est-il possible en bidouillant l'iPod d'y transférer des morceaux par simple glisser-déposer lorsqu'il est en mode disque dur


 Oui



			
				sharky a dit:
			
		

> puis de les écouter ?


 Non


----------



## iouze (16 Août 2004)

Petite question au passage qui se rapproche de celle possé au départ.
Peut on lire les fichiers audio présents sur l'Ipod via le mac ?

Je précise ma pensée, je viens d'encoder une centaine de CD et dele transférer sur mon tout nouvel Ipod (20g), je me retrouve donc avec 7 Go de musique sur mon Ipod et 7 Go de musique sur mon mac (donc doublon et palce perdue), puis je donc effacer les fichiers qui sont sur le DD de mon Mac.

Si cela est possible puis je lire ces fichiers via un autre mac (celui du bureau par ex).

P.S : Si quelkqu'un voit une excuse bidon dans ma question, c'est qu'il y a vraiment des gens qui ont le sens du vices  :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2004)

iouze a dit:
			
		

> Petite question au passage qui se rapproche de celle possé au départ.
> Peut on lire les fichiers audio présents sur l'Ipod via le mac ?
> 
> Je précise ma pensée, je viens d'encoder une centaine de CD et dele transférer sur mon tout nouvel Ipod (20g), je me retrouve donc avec 7 Go de musique sur mon Ipod et 7 Go de musique sur mon mac (donc doublon et palce perdue), puis je donc effacer les fichiers qui sont sur le DD de mon Mac.
> ...



Oui, tu peux écouter via iTunes les morceaux qui sont sur ton iPod et ce même si ils ne sont plus sur le DD de ton mac.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2004)

verreplat a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Il y a une chose qui semble simple mais que je n'arrive pas à faire : copier mes morceaux installés dans l'ipod vers le disque dur d'un pc ou d'un mac. La raison : on m'a volé mon ordinateur dans lequel étaient stockés tous ces morceaux.
> Merci d'avance



Il existe plusieurs softs.
Je me suis servi de l'un d'entre eu (iPodRip) car quand j'ai installé Panther (clean instal) j'ai oublié de sauvegarder sur mon DD externe tous les derniers CDs (une dizaine) que j'avais acheté et encodé.
Je n'avais évidement pas envie de les réencoder. 
Ces soft ne sont donc pas nécessairement utilisé par des pirates.
Si on me volait mon AluBook aujourd'hui, plusieurs des derniers CDs ne seraient pas encore sur mon DD externe ou je les sauvegardes une fois encodé. 


iPod Viewer 

ipod.iTunes 

Pod Manager 

PodWorks 

iPodRip 

Pleins de soft pour iPod 

iPodAccess 

Ca ira ou il en faut plus.


----------



## Krstv (17 Août 2004)

verreplat a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as vraiment rien d'autre à faire que te venir dans ce forum pour juger les gens sans savoir! Je te copie une partie du message de remerciement à celui qui a eu la gentillesse de me répondre.
> , ça change de ceux qui viennent ici pour donner ces leçons et se premettrent de penser que nos questions résultent d'excuses bidons. Il y a toujours des donneurs de leçons mais peu de donneurs de réponses.





Respire un grand coup, i was joking


----------

